# Avaya Jobs in South Australia



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello,

I will be coming to SA in April 2015 and will be looking for job. As State Nominated by SA, I would spend the 1st 2 years in SA only so as to honour the state commitment and thus will be looking for job in SA only. I am a qualified Avaya Telecom Engineer mainly in call centre implementation and administration profile and as per my research I couldnt see any similar vacancies in SA. Most of the jobs are in Sydney and Melbourne.
Can anyone confirm the availability of these jobs in SA that I may not be able to view online?
Anyone, any advise?

Thanks!!
Vishesh


----------



## esskool (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello,
I am planning to migrate to Australia ,if there are any better opportunities preferably administrative jobs , i have experience of around 4 years in Pharma industry plus almost 23 plus years in the banking industry.
Can anyone confirm the availability of these types of jobs ,any information advice in this regard is welcome.
Thanks,
Satish Kulkarni,
(esskool)
regard


----------



## Rajiv Bedse (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Vishesh and Sunil,

"Solutions For Immigrants dot com" is a professional service offered to new immigrants to survive, sustain, and succeed in Australia. 

I am the owner, Certified Professional Coach, and an NLP Practitioner of this service, helping immigrants with securing a job, clearing limiting beliefs, and settling in Australia much quicker than normal. 

I am working with many clients who have an Australian PR and who are still in India. 

My clients have attested on my website that they have had immense success using my proven system - "The Big Shift Blueprint : How to thrive as an immigrant in Australia in 3 simple steps". 

If you are willing to take immediate inspired action to succeed you may apply for a Strategy Session by Skype on my website. 

Regards,
Rajiv Bedse
Melbourne


----------

